# Kick back warning



## Gatorjim (May 12, 2012)

This happend to me about an hour ago just posting it as a reminder. I have an old crafstman saw with no guards of any kind. Luckly only the wood suffered injury.


----------



## smokey1945 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well Gatorjim I'm glad there was no blood flow! Be careful my friend!


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Keep a sharp blade.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I've seen that before. It seems to happen more w/ squarish pieces of wood. I try to never rip something unless it at least 2X's longer than it is wide on the table saw. That is what band saws are for.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

looks to be 1/4" plywood that you were in a hurry to cut on a saw set up to cut 3/4" material? just a guess (my small wound from about 10 days is healing nicely and the piece is buried backside in an access hole but it looked exactly like that!). That 1/4" stuff can fly like a kite.


----------



## Gatorjim (May 12, 2012)

Teejk I should of added that its 5/8" oak lid for a box i was cutting 45's on the edges. I was cutting the last edge when the leading edge sliped under the fence. I fixed the issue by putting a peice of 1/4" plywood on the top of the saw to raise the peice up some. I did make sure the plywood was clamped down good. One scare is enough for a day.


----------



## prattman (Aug 8, 2012)

Good reminder gatorjim, I had a wake up call about a week ago myself, when kick back sent a three foot long piece of cherry into my gut still have the bruise. Can't be too careful, gotta stay Sharp.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

After watching a video where an old pro was giving the tip putting a seven and a quater inch blade in his normally 10" saw.

The following advantages:
1. almost no kickback due to the fact that the back edge of the blade is much closer to the front.
2. very thin kerf saves on sawdust generated and wasted expensive wood.
3. the wood has almost no chance of closing up on the back (rising edge) of the blade.
4. Way less Amp draw on your motor.
5. Ultra thin kerf fine cut blades +/-$11.00

The dis-advantages :
1. Lack of he-man look to your saw, with that puny blade sitting there.
2. cannot do deep tennons.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

gatorjim…5/8" material? I think I would check your fence to see it can be lowered towards the saw top (my delta unifence rides very close.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder. Keep safe always.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

"Was" a pretty piece of Oak. Been there, done that! Glad you're OK and thanks for the reminder.


----------

